# Nissan not doing themselves any favors



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello folks,

Just been reading this months Top Gear magazine, Looking through the readers reviews of cars they own and found a piece on my 2011 GTR.

I was not surprised reading that this guy was having nothing but problems with his pride and joy.

Firstly he had a bulb blow in one of his lights due to condensation, when he sent it to his local HPC, they changed the bulb but left the light full of condensation.

Secondly the car would only select 1st 3rd or 5Th gears only whilst driving.
He sent off to the HPC and they performed a clutch relearn. This fixed the problem but the next morning the problem returned.

I can't see why anyone in their right mind would be willing to spend close to 70k on a my 2011 with all the problems with transmission and the excellent service you receive from some HPC's.

Really love the GTR but the fact it's made by Nissan is already a negative considering their approach to resolving customers complaints and issues with warranty claims. 

Just expressing my opinion. :nervous: Don't wish to insult anyone on this matter. Thanks.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Unhappy customers make more noise than happy ones I'm afraid

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you were going to the Silverstone event tomorrow you could have discussed this with a representative from Nissan himself. In fact there are likely to be several people from Nissan at our event. I suspect, however, if they are not already aware of it through the magazine contacting them in advance of publication, they most certainly will be now


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think most enthusiast GTR owners have already worked that out for themselves and thats why they, as I choose to use far superior independents. You will still get the " money no object , just fix it " people using the HPC`s but that is their lookout. Its still an awesome car for the money.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> I think most enthusiast GTR owners have already worked that out for themselves and thats why they, as I choose to use far superior independents. You will still get the " money no object , just fix it " people using the HPC`s but that is their lookout. Its still an awesome car for the money.


it is but, those small issues should be fixed by now I hope.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

exactly my point. 3 years to get it right but still having the same old problems.:chairshot


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Mines 2 years old, not had a single problem.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

THEHULKGB said:


> exactly my point. 3 years to get it right but still having the same old problems.:chairshot


A very sweeping sweeping generalisation that doesn't take into account the 1300+ plus GTRs already sold in the UK. One story makes news, several stories makes bigger news but if that's the best the magazine can come up with then its more about selling newsprint than providing a reasoned argument


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> A very sweeping sweeping generalisation that doesn't take into account the 1300+ plus GTRs already sold in the UK. One story makes news, several stories makes bigger news but if that's the best the magazine can come up with then its more about selling newsprint than providing a reasoned argument


I don't think that it was the magazines opinion but a reader who has had problems. 

The magazine have a very good feature on the GTR vs Vx8 Marano. This pointed out the qualities of the car so i don't think they are doing it to increase sales.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

THEHULKGB said:


> exactly my point. 3 years to get it right but still having the same old problems.:chairshot


I know porsche have been doing 911 engines for decades and their engines still blow up (rms)

Mate no ones asking you to buy one can you Foxtrot Oscar please I know its half term but jees...


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

The HPCs are without doubt the weak link in the chain IMHO however whether they are any worse than any other mainstream dealer network is open to debate, the car is awesome and I will forgive it almost anything


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> If you were going to the Silverstone event tomorrow you could have discussed this with a representative from Nissan himself. In fact there are likely to be several people from Nissan at our event. I suspect, however, if they are not already aware of it through the magazine contacting them in advance of publication, they most certainly will be now


John, will any of them have some new discs for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> If you were going to the Silverstone event tomorrow you could have discussed this with a representative from Nissan himself. In fact there are likely to be several people from Nissan at our event. I suspect, however, if they are not already aware of it through the magazine contacting them in advance of publication, they most certainly will be now


To be honest, if I was going to the Silverstone event, that'd be the *last* topic I'd ever talk to Nissan reps about! LOL.  

I'd take the view I'd be there to enjoy the hospitality, enjoy the company of other like minded petrolheads and enjoy the racing! 

Personally, I'd think any moans to Nissan reps about the issues with the cracking discs, front prop shaft bearing, bell housing, temp limits,insanely priced OEM tranny oil, insanely priced dunnies, chipped paint and out-of-date 110deg. s/w + oil replacement policy etc. would fall on polite deaf-ears. It'd be a total waste of time. That's not what the days about. :runaway: It's about having fun with Nissan as the generous host. 

The way I see it, all that can be done is for individuals to take their genuine warranty claims to their local HPC and ask them to assist.

Just about everybody has been knocked back on the cracked discs issue; and just about everybody has used their purchasing power to spend their money elsewhere - it cuts both ways. No one in their right mind will ever buy Nissan OEM discs or pads again. Nissan's loss, not the HPC as they all follow customer demand and sell them alternatives like AP Racing, Alcons discs etc. with Pagids, Ferrodos or Carbonetics pads.

My experience is that HPCs are absolutely fine if you want a typical main dealer experience, i.e. nothing out of the ordinary, but indies are generally far more customer focused and more agile at satisfying customer needs, and deservedly win repeat biz because of it. The better they do, the more of my business they are welcome to :thumbsup:

They say competition is healthy. I can't disagree. I am happy to give biz to my local HPC and to the Indy tuners too. Depends what I'm after and who's best placed to help. I've used a mixture of the two and no doubt I will do so in the future :wavey:



AndyBrew said:


> ... the car is awesome and I will forgive it almost anything


Amen to that! :chuckle: For the R-35s and their illustrious forefathers, I remain eternally grateful :bowdown1: :squintdan :clap:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

20k, 2 years, numerous track days, modded to 550bhp after 2 months of ownership....

Zero problems.


If you can name a single car maker that produces cars that have no issues in any car then feel free to let me know.

It still won't beat the GTR I have now for looks, pace, usability and presence.


Thank you Nissan for giving me a car that after 2 years if ownership still makes me tingle every time I drive it.


I love hearing the detractors who have never owned a GTR.

It reminds me that the world is full of ignorance, and that I drive one of the best cars on the road.

Now where is my anti-troll cream?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Even if it selects the odd gears of 1-3-5 it'll still be faster than your second choice not made by Nissan


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> 20k, 2 years, numerous track days, modded to 550bhp after 2 months of ownership....
> 
> Zero problems.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be rude but, I have a GT-R and there are some small issues but, HPCs close the door and won't service us. All cars have small issues. No brand has not!.

This is the first time for Japan to do performance cars on worldwide scale. Dual clutches are for the first time for Japan. Don't tell me you have a DSG gearbox without issue!



Nigel-Power said:


> Even if it selects the odd gears of 1-3-5 it'll still be faster than your second choice not made by Nissan


lol true +1:runaway:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> 20k, 2 years, numerous track days, modded to 550bhp after 2 months of ownership....
> 
> Zero problems.
> 
> ...


+69 the GTR 35 blows me


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Even if it selects the odd gears of 1-3-5 it'll still be faster than your second choice not made by Nissan


I'm sure it would but i wouldn't be happy after paying 70k for it.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

THEHULKGB said:


> I'm sure it would but i wouldn't be happy after paying 70k for it.


I'd think bargain imagine if it had all the gears!!!

I love the jealousy this car brings out in people,to go out your 
Way and register on a forum to vent your anger that you can't
Or havnt got one, I just love it.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

r34mspec said:


> I'd think bargain imagine if it had all the gears!!!
> 
> I love the jealousy this car brings out in people,to go out your
> Way and register on a forum to vent your anger that you can't
> Or havnt got one, I just love it.


lol they need a reset button for this :clap:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

THEHULKGB said:


> I'm sure it would but i wouldn't be happy after paying 70k for it.


if youve bought one, sell it

if you havent

Home | Porsche

mook


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

haha I am still happy with my car +23.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

r34mspec said:


> I'd think bargain imagine if it had all the gears!!!
> 
> I love the jealousy this car brings out in people,to go out your
> Way and register on a forum to vent your anger that you can't
> Or havnt got one, I just love it.


Sorry do i know you? No!

Like i said when i started this thread, i don't want to insult anyone or make this thread sound like anyone buying the GTR is an idiot or made a mistake.

I was just pointing out a article i read in a mainstream magazine.

Jealous? I think not, I'm not going to get into this school boy attitude of my C**k is bigger then yours. You don't know what i drive. GTR or other. 

The truth is i really love the GTR for its looks, performance, value for money and bloodline.

If pointing out problems people are having makes me a bad person (troll) then i guess this forum is full of people who can't take criticism.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

crticism from some one that just joined,youre right we cant now can you go please theres a good little boy!


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> if youve bought one, sell it
> 
> if you havent
> 
> ...


I would expect better from the ADMINISTRATOR.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

THEHULKGB said:


> Really love the GTR but the fact it's made by Nissan is already a negative


my honourable friend, the answer to your enquiry is simple, if the reliability side of owning a GTR worries you, don't buy it ! go for something . A friend of mine just did that, he picked up a second hand R8 V8 for a similar price.

Furthermore; do you really think if the GTR wasn't made by Nissan, but another manufacturer such as let's say Audi, Porsche or Aston or whatever, do you think it will still be priced @ £70,000 ??? The answer is NO .. if exactly a car of the same calibre was mad by any other European manufacturer, the price tag would've been more like £170,000 add another 100K on it mate and you'd get a similar car from elsewhere. In addition; you are exaggerating the transmission issue, there are only a very small number of reports about trasns issues, but they are mainly to do with 2008 models.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

r34mspec said:


> crticism from some one that just joined,youre right we cant now can you go please theres a good little boy![/QUOTE
> 
> I didn't realise i was on r34mspec.co.uk
> 
> I will go when i want to BOY!


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> my honourable friend, the answer to your enquiry is simple, if the reliability side of owning a GTR worries you, don't buy it ! go for something . A friend of mine just did that, he picked up a second hand R8 V8 for a similar price.
> 
> Furthermore; do you really think if the GTR wasn't made by Nissan, but another manufacturer such as let's say Audi, Porsche or Aston or whatever, do you think it will still be priced @ £70,000 ??? The answer is NO .. if exactly a car of the same calibre was mad by any other European manufacturer, the price tag would've been more like £170,000 add another 100K on it mate and you'd get a similar car from elsewhere. In addition; you are exaggerating the transmission issue, there are only a very small number of reports about trasns issues, but they mainly to do with 2008 models.


Thank you Nigel for you response.

I totally agree with you about price point, the car is excellent value for money and for sure it would be more if made by a different manufacturer.
I have been a fan of the GTR since it's release but really starting reading more about it design and last year. 
Reading some threads on this forum regarding problems owners are facing and the struggle to resolve warranty issues with Nissan GB is not good PR.

I just think this whole issue with warranty issues could be handled better considering the r36 being released sometime in 2013.

If you think getting service like that after spending 70K is acceptable then good for you. I think not.


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

**



THEHULKGB said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Just been reading this months Top Gear magazine, Looking through the readers reviews of cars they own and found a piece on my 2011 GTR.
> 
> ...


HA - reading this made me smile. Doesn't insult me in the slightest as had zero problems with my car and would say that the car generally seems to be as reliable as most supercars out there.

For £70k not sure what else you could buy with as much clout?? Was considering a 2nd hand V8 R8 but thats not a supercar. Would have to be a V10 for £115k...... and the MY11 GTR's would run rings around any R8.

It took me around 6 months to decide what next car I would get, for me and like many people once driven the car..... the GTR ticks alot of boxes. Dont go to that HPC again use another one simple


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

mct said:


> HA - reading this made me smile. Doesn't insult me in the slightest as had zero problems with my car and would say that the car generally seems to be as reliable as most supercars out there.
> 
> For £70k not sure what else you could buy with as much clout?? Was considering a 2nd hand V8 R8 but thats not a supercar. Would have to be a V10 for £115k...... and the MY11 GTR's would run rings around any R8.
> 
> It took me around 6 months to decide what next car I would get, for me and like many people once driven the car..... the GTR ticks alot of boxes. Dont go to that HPC again use another one simple


Very good point about HPC's. Not sure they do the GTR brand justice.
Not bashing the car but the manufacturer for its handling of problems and its inability to fix problems without charging £10.0000+ for part replacements (Trans & engine only). That would be a very high GTR tax otherwise. LOL

Please be aware that I'm talking about the new improved 70k my 2011 and not pervious versions. 
Still having such issues after an improved model is released with a higher price is just not right. 
I'm sure Nissan have the funds to rectify these problems but won't because as they said when the car was released , 'this is an ongoing project to improve the GTR over the next few years'.
I would then expect those improvements to be made and not to try to fob off their customers with reasons why the warranty is no longer valid.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> still makes me tingle every time I drive it.


A side effect of all the wiring you've done or because you've a million horsepower, perhaps ? 

2 faultless years in mine and I'm dead excited about gunning it up to Silverstone tomorrow 

Ed


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

THEHULKGB said:


> I would expect better from the ADMINISTRATOR.


2 years ago we had hundreds of worry pots on this forum. Every rumour rattle or squeak prompted posts that frankly became laughable. Only when people bought the damn cars did it prove there was little to nothing to worry about. 

Why the hell does one mans experience in the main stream press surpass the experiences of hundreds of users on here. You are either going to buy one or not but don't use top gear magazine to make up your mind FFS

Mook


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Mook said:


> 2 years ago we had hundreds of worry pots on this forum. Every rumour rattle or squeak prompted posts that frankly became laughable. Only when people bought the damn cars did it prove there was little to nothing to worry about.
> 
> Why the hell does one mans experience in the main stream press surpass the experiences of hundreds of users on here. You are either going to buy one or not but don't use top gear magazine to make up your mind FFS
> 
> Mook


I don't and wouldn't use Top gear to make any decision of future car purchases.
Talking about problems gets them noticed and then we have a chance to get the resolved.
When a company like Nissan choices to do very little about it, there lies the problem.

Thank you for a decent response mook.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you'll find if you sign up to any owners club forum and starting slating the marque you are going to get some frosty responses, surely you knew that?

If you had a personal experience I think there would be a degree of sympathy


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> I think you'll find if you sign up to any owners club forum and starting slating the marque you are going to get some frosty responses, surely you knew that?
> 
> If you had a personal experience I think there would be a degree of sympathy


Hi Andy,

I thought the point of this forum was to discuss subjects relating to GTR's.
Wether i own one or not has no relevance when discussing the failings of the manufacturer. 
Can you only post when something on a GTR you own blows up?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

no issues with my 35 here either

and its modded as well

be a little more open minded man! 1 article isn't enough! 

would have been far better if you came in here and simply asked us if the TG article is a true reflection of ownership


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

THEHULKGB said:


> Can you only post when something on a GTR you own blows up?



:chuckle:

you got it right, do not post if it doesn't blow up !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

THEHULKGB said:


> I would expect better from the ADMINISTRATOR.


If you want admin and staff that are not entitled to opinions or views then these would have to be funded positions. If you want people who do it in their spare time and for free then personal views are entitled. I'm happy to send you an invoice for my last seven years worth of work on this forum as well if you wish. But that's just my opinion of course!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Take that one mans experience, overlay the experience of our users, weed out the bad HPCs and hey presto, worry free ownership

Now go buy one


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> I'm happy to send you an invoice for my last seven years worth of work on this forum as well if you wish.


I bet that invoice will be more than 70K including taxes and interest :chuckle:


:thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> if youve bought one, sell it
> 
> if you havent
> 
> ...


PMSL :clap:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

THEHULKGB said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I thought the point of this forum was to discuss subjects relating to GTR's.
> Wether i own one or not has no relevance when discussing the failings of the manufacturer.
> Can you only post when something on a GTR you own blows up?


I agree 100% I wasn't questioning your post more justifying the tone of the responses, when I referred to personal experience I meant if it had been yourself that had experienced the problems then people would be more sympathetic to your views :thumbsup:

Just for the record mine has been perfect, bar a wobbly wing mirror that it fixed itself :clap:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Mook said:


> 2 years ago we had hundreds of worry pots on this forum. Every rumour rattle or squeak prompted posts that frankly became laughable. Only when people bought the damn cars did it prove there was little to nothing to worry about.
> 
> Why the hell does one mans experience in the main stream press surpass the experiences of hundreds of users on here. You are either going to buy one or not but don't use top gear magazine to make up your mind FFS
> 
> Mook


Lol. :thumbsup:

Got one thing wrong, I *worry* about mine all the time. Hence the Forge hairdryer+radiator on my shopping list 

So bright... so beautiful... ah, Precious. Myyy PRECIOUSSS. :squintdan :chuckle:

Reet. Off for a drive in my beauty on this fabulous Summer's eve!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> wobbly wing mirror that it fixed itself :clap:


There you go HULKGB, it also seems to have sefl-healing powers as well, so you have nothing to worry about now, buy one and if the tranny mulfunctions, wait for a week and it'll reheal itself :thumbsup: this time using the other clutch to 2-4-6, you can't go wrong mate.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The forum is exactly what it says on the tin - the good, the bad and sometimes the ugly. When the entire forum is examined, you will find one of the most balanced, amusing and well administered car club forum I have come across. There is real passion from the members and a lot of effort that is not rewarded enough from the people behind the scene.
From a personal perspective, and someone that has owned several performance and 'exotic' cars, my experience of the 2009 model over some 25,000 miles and the new 2011 model with 4,000 miles completed has been the most trouble free and enjoyable car ownership I have had.
If you have a bad experience or been treated inappropriately by your HPC, then deal with it as there are some of the most experienced independents specialising in the Nissan GTR within the UK and even some good HPC's (Middlehurst's)
I just love the GTR and cannot see anything touching it in the market today. Must admit to having ordered a BMW 1 series M coupe for September, but will not be selling my precious GTR.
Sorry if I have been seen to blaspheme by mentioning the word 'BMW' but everyone is different.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lets keep this factual and stop all the kids stuff :thumbsup:

I imagine that Nissan are gutted that the press car they have given EVO has incurred a problem and subsequently got bad publicity. Chances are that because a simple gear re learn cured it temporarily then the problem is a minor one like the solenoids getting dirty ( a simple fix ). THIS IS EXACTLY WHERE NISSAN FALL DOWN - let me explain although I think most who own a GTR are well aware of the situation and as an " Enthusiast " will have looked into it and researched their purchase fully.

Nissan will not open a gearbox and delve deeper into what is wrong. They simply order a new one and fit it. Thats what they are trained to do and the problem arises because they do not have complete gearbox assemblies in stock on the shelf. If they were trained to open it and have a look before the diagnosis is made then things would be much clearer but I doubt they ( HPC`s ) have the time or space to start pulling apart gearboxes.

This is where independents come into their own as they have taken apart the gearbox , know what goes on in there and can simply order replacement parts and fix simply issues like a dirty solenoid. Whilst doing this they also find things like VW part numbers - YES FOLKS we have VW bits within our gearbox. You dont honestly think Borg Warner will not dive down the parts bin do you ? maybe we have a DSG box but with a Nissan take on things !!!!!

Someone said earlier that the HPC is the weak link and I`m inclined to agree. When something goes wrong this is when the true customer service shines through and not when you turn up for a service and get a free cappuccino. Unfortunately Nissan have failed a few too many times for me to rush back to give them my cash or tried to take me for a fool ( £2500 to replace front brakes - Yeah RIGHT ! ).

Should you buy a GTR ? ? ? Go for it..... you will get a great car thats for sure but do it in the knowledge that if you go into an HPC you will be spoken to by someone who sells Micra`s and has a limited amount of technical knowledge. 

The HPC`s serve a purpose and the independents serve a purpose - they have different agendas , costs , overheads and targets to meet. Use them accordingly.

As for this forum - you will always read about bad news because good news is boring. Given the published sales of the GTR and the amount of problems people have had with it I would say its pretty rare. The internet is littered with idiots and scare mongering - take the exploding bonnet thread for example.

The one thing in common with all the posts is NISSAN CUSTOMER SERVICE - and the over riding factor is people want to be made to feel like they have spent £70k on a supercar , unfortunately it doesn't happen and thats what makes the news ( forum rants ).

Having gone on for far too long now , there is one company that I visited whilst looking to buy a GTR and that was Dick Lovett , Swindon. Now they know what Customer Service is and Nissan could do themselves a favour and send a few of their employees down there for a week to see how it is done.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> Lets keep this factual and stop all the kids stuff :thumbsup:
> 
> I imagine that Nissan are gutted that the press car they have given EVO has incurred a problem and subsequently got bad publicity. Chances are that because a simple gear re learn cured it temporarily then the problem is a minor one like the solenoids getting dirty ( a simple fix ). THIS IS EXACTLY WHERE NISSAN FALL DOWN - let me explain although I think most who own a GTR are well aware of the situation and as an " Enthusiast " will have looked into it and researched their purchase fully.
> 
> ...


Well said Sir, 5 star response. I bet you won't be ridiculed for saying that even though i been saying the same thing all along.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> If you want admin and staff that are not entitled to opinions or views then these would have to be funded positions. If you want people who do it in their spare time and for free then personal views are entitled. I'm happy to send you an invoice for my last seven years worth of work on this forum as well if you wish. But that's just my opinion of course!


Admin staff are entitled to their own opinion but i expect it to be constructive. Simply to paste the Porsche web address and say off you go is a little childish. :chairshot
That would also imply that Porsche have a superior product which i don't agree to.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's not childish. It's as constructive and one sided as the original post.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

But Nissan does not charge Dick Lovett prices for their cars, as for customer service and expertise, if they lack in that area, surely they can improve on that, but Nissan has just jumped the hurdle into the supercar customer treatment albeit in a mass produced type of way. I think what Nissan should do is or should have done is to have/had dedicated GTR only showrooms and well trained and staffed service centres purely dealing with GTRs and none of their other cars, only then a 5 star treatment of customers might be experienced.
But are you more interested in buying a GTR or are you fussed about 5 star service also?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Couldn't agree more to Chris' post.

And my 10 yr old son and I love Dick Lovetts in Swindon. We're always made to feel very welcome even though we're there every other week


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Mook said:


> It's not childish. It's as constructive and one sided as the original post.


You are entitled to you opinion. So am i. 

My point being, we members look forward to the advice and comments provided from staff of this site.

Simply to act in the way you did may make you feel big and clever but you are neither. (My opinion)

In future a more detailed response may be in order.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> But Nissan does not charge Dick Lovett prices for their cars, as for customer service and expertise, if they lack in that area, surely they can improve on that, but Nissan has just jumped the hurdle into the supercar customer treatment albeit in a mass produced type of way. I think what Nissan should do is or should have done is to have/had dedicated GTR only showrooms and well trained and staffed service centres purely dealing with GTRs and none of their other cars, only then a 5 star treatment of customers might be experienced.
> But are you more interested in buying a GTR or are you fussed about 5 star service also?


Is it too much to ask for both? Remember that you parting with 70k of you hard earned money. That's the least you should expect.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes. I do this to inflate my own ego. See where we are in two years when you've had a great ownership experience and someone else comes along with a similar post. I've seen it all before and it gets tiresome trying to set people straight on all the bad press out there

Hang about a bit and you'll soon see I'm an alright bloke (despite being called an egotistical twat twice in 2 days. Lol )

Mook


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> The forum is exactly what it says on the tin - the good, the bad and sometimes the ugly. When the entire forum is examined, you will find one of the most balanced, amusing and well administered car club forum I have come across. There is real passion from the members and a lot of effort that is not rewarded enough from the people behind the scene.
> From a personal perspective, and someone that has owned several performance and 'exotic' cars, my experience of the 2009 model over some 25,000 miles and the new 2011 model with 4,000 miles completed has been the most trouble free and enjoyable car ownership I have had.
> If you have a bad experience or been treated inappropriately by your HPC, then deal with it as there are some of the most experienced independents specialising in the Nissan GTR within the UK and even some good HPC's (Middlehurst's)
> I just love the GTR and cannot see anything touching it in the market today. Must admit to having ordered a BMW 1 series M coupe for September, but will not be selling my precious GTR.
> Sorry if I have been seen to blaspheme by mentioning the word 'BMW' but everyone is different.


Read a review of the 1 m coupe, sounds like alot of fun.
Good Luck with you purchase.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Mook said:


> Yes. I do this to inflate my own ego. See where we are in two years when you've had a great ownership experience and someone else comes along with a similar post. I've seen it all before and it gets tiresome trying to set people straight on all the bad press out there
> 
> Hang about a bit and you'll soon see I'm an alright bloke (despite being called an egotistical twat twice in 2 days. Lol )
> 
> Mook


I have read some of your previous posts on other threads and know you not a bad lad.
All is forgiven Mook. 
P.s I don't think your a nob. LOL


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers babe

X



Mook


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

People want peace of mind when they make their purchase and Nissan are putting potential customers off with their behavior.
It's ok when things go well and i'm sure 99% of the time they do. It's when they don't, i worry about.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Mook said:


> Yes. I do this to inflate my own ego. See where we are in two years when you've had a great ownership experience and someone else comes along with a similar post. I've seen it all before and it gets tiresome trying to set people straight on all the bad press out there
> 
> Hang about a bit and you'll soon see I'm an alright bloke (despite being called an egotistical twat twice in 2 days. Lol )
> 
> Mook


Blimey, that's terrible :banned: I for one don't think you're egotitstical at all. :chuckle:

... or the other one  Some peeps need to :GrowUp:

At the end of the day, it's about the thrill of driving and all the GT-Rs deliver this in spades! Guaranteed fun (mixed with sheer terror) :thumbsup:

Lovely evening... went for a pootle around my local green green grass of home. 2nd gear - 3rd gear - 2nd gear - 3rd gear, 2nd gear, 3rd gear, 4th gear.... nah... don't be silly! 6th! opcorn: :runaway:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

THEHULKGB said:


> Well said Sir, 5 star response. I bet you won't be ridiculed for saying that even though i been saying the same thing all along.


Except that that response came from somebody who owns a GTR and not just mumbles something he read in TG. So his opinion counts, yours does not. Your comment we all read in TG. If you realy want to know what's bad about the GTR, there is plenty to read on this forum, look around a little If you want to know what's good about the car, again, look around a bit on this forum.

As for me, drove app 30 K km in 2 years time, car is modded to app 600 HP. Car hasn't missed a beat. It is truly fantastic and it puts a smile on my face every day. My HPC have been pretty decent tbh for a Nissan dealer. A lot of parts are way overpriced, hence me and most others get them elsewhere. 

One question, what are you trying to achieve with your posts? Do you want us to talk you into a GTR? Do you want us to sell ours because Nissan service let TG down? I really don't get what motivated you to register to a forum talking about a car you don't want because you read it isn't very good? If you want a GTR, look around here and make your mind up, or even, do a test drive. If you don't want one and simply came here to slash the car (= troll) I fully agree with Mook, move on! :runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

you missed the 5th mate




Aerodramatics said:


> Blimey, that's terrible :banned: I for one don't think you're egotitstical at all. :chuckle:
> 
> ... or the other one  Some peeps need to :GrowUp:
> 
> ...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

To be fair I think Nissan do an honest job. My gearbox suffered the solenoid problem after 6 weeks of delivery, car went in and 3 weeks later it comes back with a brand new gearbox ( we won't dwell on the 1.8 diesel mondeo estate they gave me for the interim), car is signed off for the prop bearing issue and leaking rear diff seal no issues as well. The problem with fixing cars and sorting those niggles out is it is a trial and error process of elimination most of the time, so it's harsh press to write that the issue wasn't resolved on the first attempt......


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> you missed the 5th mate


True... v. true. I also miss being able to miss gears going up and down the box. .... still, the next nearest thing in the R35 is to lift-off and clunk the wobbly A-M gear lever and she'll pop into sixth in an instant.

5-6. So fast, if you blink, you'll miss it


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> you missed the 5th mate


Oh no another gear box problem!! Jeez this car really sucks.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> True... v. true. I miss being able to miss gears going up and down the box. .... still, the next nearest thing in the R35 is to lift-off and clunk the wobbly A-M gear lever and she'll pop into sixth in an instant.
> 
> 5-6. So fast, if you blink, you'll miss it


I'm surprised your gearbox is still in one piece with all them changes :chuckle:  , must be an exhilarating experience.... sounds fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> But Nissan does not charge Dick Lovett prices for their cars, as for customer service and expertise, if they lack in that area, surely they can improve on that, but Nissan has just jumped the hurdle into the supercar customer treatment albeit in a mass produced type of way. I think what Nissan should do is or should have done is to have/had dedicated GTR only showrooms and well trained and staffed service centres purely dealing with GTRs and none of their other cars, only then a 5 star treatment of customers might be experienced.
> But are you more interested in buying a GTR or are you fussed about 5 star service also?


Yep .. should have been like the Infinity range.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

tomgtr said:


> Except that that response came from somebody who owns a GTR and not just mumbles something he read in TG. So his opinion counts, yours does not. Your comment we all read in TG. If you realy want to know what's bad about the GTR, there is plenty to read on this forum, look around a little If you want to know what's good about the car, again, look around a bit on this forum.
> 
> As for me, drove app 30 K km in 2 years time, car is modded to app 600 HP. Car hasn't missed a beat. It is truly fantastic and it puts a smile on my face every day. My HPC have been pretty decent tbh for a Nissan dealer. A lot of parts are way overpriced, hence me and most others get them elsewhere.
> 
> One question, what are you trying to achieve with your posts? Do you want us to talk you into a GTR? Do you want us to sell ours because Nissan service let TG down? I really don't get what motivated you to register to a forum talking about a car you don't want because you read it isn't very good? If you want a GTR, look around here and make your mind up, or even, do a test drive. If you don't want one and simply came here to slash the car (= troll) I fully agree with Mook, move on! :runaway:


Where in any of my comments have i said that ALL GTRs are crap?
I'm not slashing the car but the service received by existing owners.
This is based on what i have read on this site and others.
How is this important? Well for a potential customer i maybe of great importance. I don't like being treated like a mug by any company especially when spending 70k. I glad you think only you opinion is valid in this thread.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

alloy said:


> To be fair I think Nissan do an honest job. My gearbox suffered the solenoid problem after 6 weeks of delivery, car went in and *3 weeks* later it comes back with a brand new gearbox ( we won't dwell on the 1.8 diesel mondeo estate they gave me for the interim), car is signed off for the prop bearing issue and leaking rear diff seal no issues as well. The problem with fixing cars and sorting those niggles out is it is a trial and error process of elimination most of the time, so it's harsh press to write that the issue wasn't resolved on the first attempt......


Exactly my point ... 3 weeks is ridiculous. If its the usual solenoid problem its a couple of hours tops.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Why do you see so many threads where owner are having to take legal action against their local HPC just to get the faults repaired?

I'm sure there are plenty of you that have not needed to do this thank god!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris956 said:


> Exactly my point ... 3 weeks is ridiculous. If its the usual solenoid problem its a couple of hours tops.


Mine was the apparently the first instance of it in a UK car, Nissan said they wanted to replace so they could take mine to test....that's a positive action on Nissan's behalf :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

THEHULKGB said:


> Why do you see so many threads where owner are having to take legal action against their local HPC just to get the faults repaired?
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of you that have not needed to do this thank god!



So gathering all the facts and opinions so far, what's your final conclusive word HULKGB? Are you gonna buy one or search another alternative? as we have now established this is what you get with the GTR and Nissan HPCs whether it's to your expectation or not.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

alloy said:


> Mine was the apparently the first instance of it in a UK car, Nissan said they wanted to replace so they could take mine to test....that's a positive action on Nissan's behalf :thumbsup:


Not very positive for YOU the customer though.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Is TitaniumGTR back using a different IP?:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> So gathering all the facts and opinions so far, what's your final conclusive word HULKGB? Are you gonna buy one or search another alternative? as we have now established this is what you get with the GTR and Nissan HPCs whether it's to your expectation or not.


I really love the GTR warts and all. LOL

If you can afford to buy the car then I'm sure you can afford to fix it if something goes wrong.

I'm a big SMV fan and would tune the nuts and bolts off it.
If anything went boom then i would happily pay.
Knowing i made that choice to discard my warranty and pay and not being force to pay is the key.

Would like to see how other manufacturers would respond under similar circumstances


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Fact : Most Nissan HPC's don't deliver a service up to the same standard the car is.
Fact : Spare parts are expensive.
Fact : This is the fastest and most exciting car 70K can buy you
Fact : A few gear boxes died, (to my knowledge) all of the broken gear boxes in europe are replaced under warrantee (even modded cars).
Fact : some engines said bang and again (to my knowledge) all were replaced under warrantee except maybe some heavy modded engines and/or grey imports.
My opinion : The GTR is an amazing looking and driving car, very practical and gets amazing postive responses.

Make up your mind whether you buy the car for the 5 star service or for what the car is.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

THEHULKGB said:


> I really love the GTR warts and all. LOL
> 
> If you can afford to buy the car then I'm sure you can afford to fix it if something goes wrong.
> 
> ...




Yeah SVM do big boys's toys now, don't they? Don't ponder too much though, if you like it that much, get one


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is TitaniumGTR back using a different IP?:chuckle::chuckle:


I'm back baby!

No really, who is that? LOL

Sounds like a fun guy!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:chuckle:


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Having Godzilla as your pet is never going to be easy


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

THEHULKGB said:


> I'm back baby!
> 
> No really, who is that? LOL
> 
> Sounds like a fun guy!


Basically he was a bit more Tit than Titanium and he wasn't a fun guy. We all had a good laugh when he got banned though so it didn't end too badly.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Chris956 said:


> Not very positive for YOU the customer though.


Perhaps, my expectations are low with Nissan after the whole preordering farse....so I'm just happy to get my problems resolved when they arise and let Litchfield take care of it the rest of the time:thumbsup:


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Basically he was a bit more Tit than Titanium and he wasn't a fun guy. We all had a good laugh when he got banned though so it didn't end too badly.


Banned?

What for? It wasn't for having an opinion was it?

If so i may have to stop posting LOL


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I am servicing my car by myself and had all the issues solved by the way. So 43K is worth it! (58) cars. 

And gearbox solenoid issue is not only 07-08 cars. I went to my friends house who had jammed in 2nd gear and limp mode and his car was 10 model (warranty void again by VDC off?) still same issue as this is not really solvable.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

enshiu said:


> I am servicing my car by myself and had all the issues solved by the way. So 43K is worth it! (58) cars.
> 
> And gearbox solenoid issue is not only 07-08 cars. I went to my friends house who had jammed in 2nd gear and limp mode and his car was 10 model (warranty void again by VDC off?) still same issue as this is not really solvable.


Where is the sense it voiding the warranty by turning off the VDC? 
Why offer that option if it can't be used?
Bonkers if you ask me.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know his car was resetted two times (AP) and works flawlessly. He had the same issue as my car (P0797). 

Solenoid issue is by all MY cars still.


And if you buy a R8 the solenoid issue exist (DSG gearbox).


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

All comments of the forum are allowed and opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one, but this forum seems to get quite a few non-owners..

I have owned my MY2011 from new for over a year and done in excess of 18k miles and the car is flawless and it has been managed fantastically by Westover Nissan....ok HPC's charge more than some Indy's, but does it really matter if customers sill do.....

This is not about Litchfields or 'Magic' vs HPC's, this is simply about an *idiotic* comment that the OP made in respect of 'serves us right' for buying a Nissan and having some issues with a lightbulb and gearbox, but hey look japan has lead the JD Power survey with Lexus for years.....not bad eh...where's the Italians and Germans now....

The R35 is simply an awesome, spellbinding and exclusive car that still manages to bring out the kid in me and smile away the miles....I've done over 18k, but am still amazed that I dont feel that I drive the beast much....well done Nissan for making the last year so much fun...

F%&k all the haters who dont have a balanced view on a product that they dont own....:thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

These are all trivial issues that can be solved, nothing in life is perfect.

Just get a car and give it to SVM, they will sort you out.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

F%&k all the haters who dont have a balanced view on a product that they dont own....:chairshot


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

It's amazing how people respond to this thread. Bringing to light a review i read has resulted in me being called a troll, hater, idiot, ignorant, jealous and told to f**k off.

Considering i started this thread by stating i didn't wish to insult anyone, i have been set upon like i call some of the members mothers a whore.

If i was insulting anyone one of you in particular then i could understand this treatment, but i have not. 

I was told that a few members of this forum are Wan**rs but i thought i be the judge of that. Do you know what i found? It's true. Not all but some.

I know some of you members OWN a GTR but that doesn't mean you own Nissan (company). My criticism has been of the companies fallings not the car. I know that is hard for a few of you to grasp this concept.

What have i learnt? I know understand why the GTR is having trans problems, Nissan just replace them and don't bother fixing and learning from the unit to improve future versions. 
The HPC's don't provide the best of service at times and may need a few attempts in (some) cases to resolve problems. 
Independents like Litchfields and SMV are the way to go if your not bothered about having to pay for work that should be done under warranty. You rock SMV. 

People like enshiu and Chris 956 are a true credit to this site as they have helped me understand much more about the GTR and led me to have a more balanced opinion even if i don't own a GTR. (Yet)

I would like to thank the following people for their constrictive and informative responses: Andy brew, mct, Nigel power, tazzman, Andrew 186, nurburgringgtr, robsm, sin, aerodramatics and zed ed.

'You wouldn't like me when I'm angry'.

THE HULK GB


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

unfortunately one rarely hears of the successes yet the failures are shouted from the rooftops, such is life....

Think its any better at any of the other manufacturers? having had Range rovers, Astons, Bmw m cars, and a solitary porsche.....and its not....the service is inconsistent at best, what applies today doesnt always apply tomorrow.....now its not right, and one would like to believe you received top notch service every time and every where on everything....but lets get real.....

Get to know your local dealership (they are the weak link) and have dialogue with them, get confident that the dealership works for you and your interests, after all its your money, in both purchase and service/parts etc......and will fight your corner if/when the a warranty issue arises.

When you find that dealership stick to them like glue- beyond that if your still not satisfied then dont buy the car in the first place.

The rest isnt worth worrying about....

j.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

james1 said:


> unfortunately one rarely hears of the successes yet the failures are shouted from the rooftops, such is life....
> 
> Think its any better at any of the other manufacturers? having had Range rovers, Astons, Bmw m cars, and a solitary porsche.....and its not....the service is inconsistent at best, what applies today doesnt always apply tomorrow.....
> 
> ...


Thank you James for your decent response


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

THEHULKGB said:


> Independents like Litchfields and SMV are the way to go if your not bothered about having to pay for work that should be done under warranty. You rock SMV.


Just to be anal it's SVM not SMV :thumbsup:


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Just to be anal it's SVM not SMV :thumbsup:


Your right LOL. 

They still rock SVM


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hulk, 

What is it your concerned about? 

anything specific? or just the usual concerns one has when buying into a new (to you) brand....?

or you been freaked by the odd 'horror' story? 

I can understand why some people have reacted to your OP because its one sided and based on third hand intel, you're not speaking from personal experience.

'all' the transmission problems, where are 'all' these transmission failures? the thousands and thousands of them? because with a sweeping statement like your original one the uneducated would be thinking every owner has had a failure!

A dealership not doing its job properly....well that nothing new is it.

j.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

james1 said:


> Hulk,
> 
> What is it your concerned about?
> 
> ...


The truth is James that I'm researching a possible future purchase which I'm sure you would have done when buying anything of major value.

I'm not put off by the so called 'horror' stories, the car is an amazing piece of engineering considering the price you pay for it.

I'm not concerned about things going wrong because any problem can be solved with enough money.

I just like to know I'm going to get minimum amount of service for the money i spend with any company and don't expect to be treated like a mug.

You wouldn't do that if you going to buy a TV then why do it with a car.

Knowledge is power and understanding why things are going wrong and what is being done to resolve these problems will help plenty of potential owners in the future.

I'm sure we are all going to have to sell our pride and joy and some point.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

i ve added to my post.....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The title of this thread should be "Nissan are doing themselves big favours" as they just won the GT1 race at Silverstone as well as the RAC tourist trophy


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

THEHULKGB said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Just been reading this months Top Gear magazine, Looking through the readers reviews of cars they own and found a piece on my 2011 GTR.
> 
> ...


Half the letters and forum posts since day 1 have probably been written by Porsche reps on commission.

FFS, maybe I'll write in next month expressing problems with my GT3 RS. I don't actually have one but hey, it's not like I need to for a magazine to print my letter. 

Here's an example:



> Dear Top Gear,
> 
> I recently purchased a GT3 RS and have been thrilled by its precise steering and responsive chassis. The first 3 months were nothing but pleasure but then the engine started making a whirring sound. I took it to the dealer only to find that an RMS failure had caused irreversable damage to my engine and it would need replacing.
> 
> ...


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> RAC tourist trophy



I read that last bit fast and for a second I was thinking- they just won a racism trophy! Lol

J


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^lol nah mate, the RAC prestigious trophy :thumbsup:


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

james1 said:


> Hulk,
> 
> What is it your concerned about?
> 
> ...


I understand and respect your opinion and have to agree in relation to failures, i know that 99% are happy with their purchase and are having a trouble free motoring experience.

My concern is when / if something goes wrong (which i know is not often).

I never said that the trans on all GTR is falling to bits and it's ready to explode. Only a fool would think that. Getting answers to questions is hard when everyone thinks you out to slate the car.
The fact is that there is more information on this car now then there ever has been. This enables people to make an informed decision, they shouldn't be ridiculed for asking questions.

Not all of my Intel is based on what i have read in the Top Gear mag, I have been reading threads on this site for a while now and it's a culmination of all i have read.

Not having a plan is planing to fail as they say. I'm just planning what to do for my next car purchase.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres a paragraph fro your original post-

I can't see why anyone in their right mind would be willing to spend close to 70k on a my 2011 with all the problems with transmission and the excellent service you receive from some HPC's.

Perhaps its just a bad choice of words, afterall you only need to change a word in a sentence to alter the jist.


Informed is good, and sensible....and 99percent of people are the same, 

The service your going to receive is going to differ from one hpc to the next! I think that's the bottom line! 

J.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

THEHULKGB said:


> Not having a plan is planing to fail as they say. I'm just planning what to do for my next car purchase.


Stop reading TG to determine flaws as there will always will be, unless you are their 'Brand' ambassador!!!

Dont just make statements from some magazine that we have all read and make it seem that the poor reader has had bad service.....look carefully again.. and it's not some reader.....its a car that TG will road test for a long term view....

The GT-R is not without flaws or support issues, but what it is cannot be understood unless you have test driven or had the balls to go out and buy (without germanic snobbery)......the car is simply blinding and provides a fantastic sense of drama.....yes it has breaks and yes it has costs and yes it has maintenance points....but when you get behind the beast....well nothing that I have ever driven can come close.....therefore Nissan have not shot themselves in the foot, they probably are loosing 6 figs everytime a car is sold as it damm well took several years in the making and the sales volumes are very modest for a leading MASS manufacturer...

Dont be so silly that you felt the need to share some meaningless issues from a global magazine that you would think that we would want to accept horror stories without balance....

The GT-R rocks loudly and expertly and never misses a beat....now with my reckoing and obviously you want to spend your money, tell me what else you have reviewed that you are considering as alternatives.....like they say show me the money and also what do you genuinely drive now and put a can of Birds Custard on the dash and take a pic to prove....otherwise Foxtrot Oscar....hater:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Anil I think his point is that the GTR is actually good unless it's painted like a carrot, in which case it's a fail.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

james1 said:


> Heres a paragraph fro your original post-
> 
> I can't see why anyone in their right mind would be willing to spend close to 70k on a my 2011 with all the problems with transmission and the excellent service you receive from some HPC's.
> 
> ...


The key in that statement is (my 2011). 

One would expect problems to be ironed out considering the increased price of the new and improved model. 
My intention was not to slate anyone who purchased the new model but to ask why the problems are still present.

If Nissan know there might be a problem with 0.5% of the cars then there is still a problem which needs addressing.

Simply to ignore that fact is like playing Russian roulette and hoping you get a good one.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Anil I think his point is that the GTR is actually good unless it's painted like a carrot, in which case it's a fail.


LOL, love it. :clap:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Anil I think his point is that the GTR is actually good unless it's painted like a carrot, in which case it's a fail.


Naughty boy....gonna tell Majopr Rado..:clap:


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

anilj said:


> otherwise Foxtrot Oscar....hater:thumbsup:


Exactly what i expect form a person who paints his GTR orange.
Class, that's what you lack. :chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

people are passionate about cars like this - especially those that are more deeply involved with their ownership through forums and car clubs. Though it may be we don't own Nissan the reason for buying the cars is for much more than to just buy a car so bringing to these shores bad news (from whatever source) when there are significantly overwhelming numbers of stories to the contrary is bound to raise hackles. I'm not defending some of the reactions by the way, just trying to qualify them.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> people are passionate about cars like this - especially those that are more deeply involved with their ownership through forums and car clubs. Though it may be we don't own Nissan the reason for buying the cars is for much more than to just buy a car so bringing to these shores bad news (from whatever source) when there are significantly overwhelming numbers of stories to the contrary is bound to raise hackles. I'm not defending some of the reactions by the way, just trying to qualify them.


Passion for you purchase is one thing and insulting people for talking about a problems is another.

There are way of expressing your opinions which don't require you to drag yourself into the gutter. (not you)


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL. Lighten-up. Take each post with a smile not a scowl   :smokin:  :wavey:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

There's 70K on the line mate, I would be well pissed with every single post tbh. :chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

THEHULKGB said:


> It's amazing how people respond to this thread. Bringing to light a review i read has resulted in me being called a troll, hater, idiot, ignorant, jealous and told to f**k off.
> 
> Considering i started this thread by stating i didn't wish to insult anyone, i have been set upon like i call some of the members mothers a whore.
> 
> ...


+1,000,000,000:clap:

Thank you very much for supporting me and chris956.

Thank you all for for the informative response.

Like I have said every car has small issues.

Some are warrantied some not.

I have a GT-R if you like it or not:clap:.

Please help each other instead of putting off someone :thumbsup:.


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

I own a GTR from new and its only taken me 2 years to brake the transmission... Its not modified and hardly been on track. Its the most amazing car I have ever driven but its weakness is the transmission.. Good Job Nissan are forking out a new one! But its been six weeks already and no sign of my car!...


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> There's 70K on the line mate, I would be well pissed with every single post tbh. :chairshot


Ah well, if they'd got in early, they'd've had change from 60K :wavey: 

A good 2009 can be had for as little as 42K nowadays... cheap as chips! :clap:

My own opinion is that Nissan Japan and Nissan UK has got some things brilliantly right and some things stupendously wrong - but overall - as a repeat Nissan customer, I'm rolling with it. Fingers crossed all's well that ends well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

You should check the for sale section, it seems they are more affordable now all of a sudden. Well that means more money to be saved for HULKGB I guess, no need to splash out 70K.


----------



## THEHULKGB (Mar 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> You should check the for sale section, it seems they are more affordable now all of a sudden. Well that means more money to be saved for HULKGB I guess, no need to splash out 70K.


Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

THEHULKGB said:


> Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


To ensure a balanced and informative summary, you approached this forum to outline a point from a leading magazine, but you havent told us what you currently drive???? Upon reflection it was a very silly stunt to come onto this forum and quote from a magazine in order to scare any other 'floating' sales that Nissan might win.....so I am of the opinion that your motive wasn't to purchase, but to cause a bit of mischief, alarm and then to smooth upto a few members into the notion that you have £70k burning a hole.....

Unless you can balance your view and temper your opinion from a personal perspective, then there is no room for alarmist and general points to paint a bleak picture, unless you are a Porsche mole.......uke:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Choose to buy 40K car and tune 30K (1000hp) or buy MY2011 and pay 70K.

It's your choice.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

anilj said:


> I have owned my MY2011 from new for over a year and done in excess of 18k miles ....:thumbsup:


How have you managed this in the UK when the car has only been available since Feb 2011?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Arcam said:


> How have you managed this in the UK when the car has only been available since Feb 2011?


I actually collected the car in April from Westover B'mouth and as I have said before, I have never ever experienced a car where I have covered so many miles and still not felt that I have driven it....I cannot begin to heap praises on the beast and I dont care what the residual values will be as I never ever have bought cars as an Investment

The GT-R is simply awesome and has not missed a heartbeat and still manages to give me the tingle and smile knowing that I have a vehicle that can (stock) smash most other road users, but at the same time provide safety, relaibility and comfort....:thumbsup:

Comments from Non-owners that want to criticise without balance get my goat and seem to create mischief and alarm to other 'floating' interested users that perhaps my also have the fortune to own this fantastic car....:clap:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

anilj said:


> I actually collected the car in April from Westover B'mouth and as I have said before, I have never ever experienced a car where I have covered so many miles and still not felt that I have driven it....I cannot begin to heap praises on the beast and I dont care what the residual values will be as I never ever have bought cars as an Investment
> 
> The GT-R is simply awesome and has not missed a heartbeat and still manages to give me the tingle and smile knowing that I have a vehicle that can (stock) smash most other road users, but at the same time provide safety, relaibility and comfort....:thumbsup:
> 
> Comments from Non-owners that want to criticise without balance get my goat and seem to create mischief and alarm to other 'floating' interested users that perhaps my also have the fortune to own this fantastic car....:clap:


So you don't have the MY2011 then, yours is a MY2010 vehicle? I can't see how you have had the car for a year and done 18k miles AND it is a MY2011.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Post up a photo of the dash and we will tell yu what car you have


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Arcam said:


> So you don't have the MY2011 then, yours is a MY2010 vehicle? I can't see how you have had the car for a year and done 18k miles AND it is a MY2011.


Sorry buddy, I have the MY2010, so I guess this was the original reason for the question....


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

anilj said:


> Sorry buddy, I have the MY2010, so I guess this was the original reason for the question....


Not a problem anilj and yes indeed


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Not a problem anilj and yes indeed


Cool...but does it also get your goat when a non owner quotes points from magazines that should have some balance? I cant begin to tell you how many 'Brand' snobs would love to criticise the Beast, but they havent even been in one or are simply mischief makers to cause alarm to other 'Floaters' who may consider taking the plunge and purchase...anyway...thats my own opinion... and obviously people are entitled to their own:thumbsup:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

anilj said:


> Cool...but does it also get your goat when a non owner quotes points from magazines that should have some balance? I cant begin to tell you how many 'Brand' snobs would love to criticise the Beast, but they havent even been in one or are simply mischief makers to cause alarm to other 'Floaters' who may consider taking the plunge and purchase...anyway...thats my own opinion... and obviously people are entitled to their own:thumbsup:



You seem be taking it ever so personally, 

To be fair right/wrongly he's quoting someone else and their experience, majority of journos have been full of praise for the gtr since it was launched,

I agree badge snobbery exists, but in the grand scheme of life who gives a fcuk! 

The Porsche owners I ve encountered have been most complimentary! 

We know that any brand experience isn't going to be perfect because that's life! 

Clearly at 18k in 14months your enjoying the car immensely! Long may it continue!

J.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

james1 said:


> You seem be taking it ever so personally,
> 
> To be fair right/wrongly he's quoting someone else and their experience, majority of journos have been full of praise for the gtr since it was launched,
> 
> ...


Hi J

I kinda guess I am, but what gets me is that there are loads of people who love the car and will look at forums like these to ascertain opinions and views, mainly from existing owners (look at teamspeed), but for some individuals there should be a duty of care not to cause some unnecessary alarm based on someone else's experience! We have a duty of care to create balance and obvioulsy the Beast will have its own teething issues and HPC's may not always provide the best service and often some Indy's aren't as good as their reputations (mostly BMW's Indy), but above all we all share the love of the car and are enthusiastic kids with our fav toy.....it's just a shame that you see ignorance from outside without context or purpose...you dont make £70k decisions simply by reading TG, and you never try to quote a long term assessment and imply that the problems are widespread...now that is very naughty..:chairshot


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

He hasn't got a duty of care to anyone! He isn't an owner! Nissan are the only ones with a duty of care that is worth a damn! 

Agreed his wording perhaps could've been better chosen but he wasn't stirring up a hornets nest intentially anyway! 

It's good to offer the other side of things from our perspective, as a new owner myself, I previously had conertations of fragility without understanding really why,

Anyone whose seriously looking to drop the money to buy one will he doing their homework and are usually smart enough to read between the lines themselves and if they aren't, well go find another brand then! 

In reference to your previous posts about what does he drive now? What does it matter? He could be rocking around in a metro, doesn't make him less finacially qualified to own a gtr! In the same way as the clothes he wears don't define him! That's the sort of narrow minded attitude your trying to combat in the first place! 


I must say loving the passion though! Rarrrrrrh. ; )

J


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I actaully dissagree, anyone that wants to justify their alarmist comments will often offer up a comparison to what they have or have experience of? Surely we dont simply make claims from reading a magazine without context of comparison? it doen't matter to me what his financial position is, but surely there are loads of scare mongering individuals who have hate for the achievements of Nissan, that love to point out the flaws and then dissapear....lets beg to differ as not really worth re-examinging as am sure there will be lots of people like this making similar comments on the forum....just would like some balance I guess...but hey ho:wavey:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Let's hug it out!

I feel a decent balance ( in the brands favour ) is in full effect already!

Peace.

J


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

james1 said:


> Let's hug it out!
> 
> I feel a decent balance ( in the brands favour ) is in full effect already!
> 
> ...


Yeah cool and now going to go onto Merc C Forum to moan about bloody rust........


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

All gone quiet...


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

anilj said:


> All gone quiet...


Because your GT-R won't start? :flame:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sidepipe said:


> Because your GT-R won't start? :flame:


I had that problem before but, solved already by myself.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

anilj said:


> All gone quiet...


He bought one already and is loving it


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> He bought one already and is loving it


who doesn't, even it had some problems, that does not clarify ''I won't buy one''.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

enshiu said:


> who doesn't even it had some problems, that does not clarify ''I won't buy one''.


There are some ex TVR owners I know who might disagree with that


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sidepipe said:


> There are some ex TVR owners I know who might disagree with that


What about the DSG gearbox?

Most of them got a limp mode and changed a part inside it.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> He bought one already and is loving it


I think it's because School half term has finished


----------

